# First time fishing steel



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I'm heading up to the ausable try my luck at steelhead fishing. I had a trip all planned out a couple weeks ago, but a death in the family prevented me from going. Since I don't have spawn, I will probably float waxies and wigglers. I will probably end up throwing spoons too. I was just wondering if anyone had any pointers? I am not really sure how long to make my lead for the water at foote dam since I don't know the depth. I will be fishing there with my friend (also a newb to steelies) and my dad. Thanks guys!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Bobber depth will vary, depending on where you're floating at Foote. It can actually be somewhat technical there, atleast with bobbers. You can cover more water bottom-bouncing. Spoons will guarantee pike, and bonus steelhead. Good luck.....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Bobber depth will vary, depending on where you're floating at Foote. It can actually be somewhat technical there, atleast with bobbers. You can cover more water bottom-bouncing. Spoons will guarantee pike, and bonus steelhead. Good luck.....




Try bottom bouncing - drifting your bait along the bottom. Use a leader about 4-6 feet long. I prefer shorter leaders, but a lot of people up there throw longer leaders with good success. When you are hanging up on rocks 8 times on each drift, remember that I recommended that you use a ligher weight. You don't need to drag bottom to catch fish. You just want to know that your bait is fairly close to the bottom. 
Also, check your leader a LOT. The Mussels will tear it up, and it will cost you fish when you get a bite, if you have too many bad nicks in the line. Bring extra leader, weights, and hooks.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Good thing I asked for advice or I would have used floats. I hope to post some pics if I get any. Going bright and early.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

troutfisher25 said:


> Thanks guys. Good thing I asked for advice or I would have used floats. I hope to post some pics if I get any. Going bright and early.


floats work but you would just have to do alot of depth adjustment thats what AS means,bottom bouncing eliminates that need and you cover more water.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fishndude said it best that you dont have to be draggin bottom to catch fish.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> *floats work but you would just have to do alot of depth adjustment thats what AS means*,bottom bouncing eliminates that need and you cover more water.


Yes, that's exactly what I mean. Then again, if you're going to really fish Foote dam, even bottom-bouncing will need some adjustments. A lot more to that place than just the far edge.....


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

water went down, flip a 1/4, on the bottom, per the f-dude, four fish today 2 beefy bucks.....<''((((<


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I was there yesterday for two hours didn't catch anything. Noone around us caught anything either. We then went down the road and I waded the river a little. I ended up getting one bite. Beautiful spots though, just weren't biting.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I was there yesterday for two hours didn't catch anything. Noone around us caught anything either. We then went down the road and I waded the river a little. I ended up getting one bite. Beautiful spots though, just weren't biting.


I'll see how it's fishing in a few days. The water is starting to get a little cold at 35*. Flow is still good though, and fish should be on the bite. I just tied up some _fresh _coho pump.....


----------

